# Advice on where to find or buy driftwood



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

I really like the thin almost root like ones. Any advice would greatly be appreciated on curing, finding or buying any and all types of driftwood. Or if anybody knows any links or articles that'd be great too.


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

Honestly, there are alot of options- ADA blackwood, etc., sometime local clubs have a ton of good wood they may have bought in on- they may have bought in bulk and could spare some. If you are a lone ranger this is the place to go.
http://www.manzanita.com/


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Agree with endgin, manzanita is a great place to buy from. Fastest way is to call them and tell em what you want.


----------



## accordztech (Feb 3, 2010)

endgin33 said:


> Honestly, there are alot of options- ADA blackwood, etc., sometime local clubs have a ton of good wood they may have bought in on- they may have bought in bulk and could spare some. If you are a lone ranger this is the place to go.
> http://www.manzanita.com/


not bad in pricing. But how do I know exactly what I get from them? Do they send you pics?

I want a stump like wood but with long branches so that the branches extend within the tank.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

http://www.manzanita.com/

i called up the guy he was super nice and well you cant pic but he'll get you some great pics. i told him '' dude i got $50 including shipping hook me up with a mixed package'' and he did and my wood is great and the phone call was like 5 min and i got my wood in like ummm 4-5 days. hope that helps oh and he seems to have the best prices around

Elliot


----------



## accordztech (Feb 3, 2010)

doubleott05 said:


> http://www.manzanita.com/
> 
> i called up the guy he was super nice and well you cant pic but he'll get you some great pics. i told him '' dude i got $50 including shipping hook me up with a mixed package'' and he did and my wood is great and the phone call was like 5 min and i got my wood in like ummm 4-5 days. hope that helps oh and he seems to have the best prices around
> 
> Elliot


Thanks for the comment. Ill probably look into their site and possibly give him a call in the next week or so. I just bought my stand today and my wallet is thin lol.

Seems like a good company. Stores here in california want 3 bucks a pound for wood and usually they are very heavey


----------

